# {Q}Use TB for accounts?



## jlechner

One thing I hate about flashing new roms all the time is redoing my accounts, so it is...er..."safe" to use TB to backup my accounts and then restore them after a new rom? Thanks in advance.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

I tried once on my Eris, many versions of TB ago. I had mixed results, there were no problems, it just didn't work for all my accounts, but I don't remember which. I'd make a TB backup, may a TB install zip, reboot into recovery, make a nandroid backup, then wipe everything, flash the TB zip, boot, skip account setups and try restoring them. I may test myself come Sunday, buy I'm headed to bed at 6am and plan to relive today on the morrow.


----------



## jlechner

Hmm, I'll give it a go next time I flash. Thanks for the info.


----------



## websterzx10r1

I have been using TB when i flash my Synergy 3Dvo 2.3.4RLS1(Zeus mods) nightly seems good for me so far.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Just verified from CleanROM to warmTwoPointThree TB can backup and restore accounts. I needed to reboot after the restore, then go into settings -> accounts and syncs and reselect everything to sync, but it's easier than my passwords.


----------



## jlechner

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Just verified from CleanROM to warmTwoPointThree TB can backup and restore accounts. I needed to reboot after the restore, then go into settings -> accounts and syncs and reselect everything to sync, but it's easier than my passwords.


Awesome. This is just what I needed to know. Tried it without reboot and figured it wasn't working. lol.


----------

